# My first attempt at a Fursona



## Grunnolf (Nov 13, 2012)

Name: Grunnolf

Age: 17

Sex: Male

Species: Kenai Peninsula Grey Wolf

Height: 6' 2"

Weight: 160 - 170 lbs

Appearance; Like most Grey wolves out there Grunnolf has a nice blend of white, tan, and grey fur. His Backside consists of mosty a blueish grey that loops around and blends into a tanish grey color that covers his underside (belly region). His paws are a crisp snow white with little hints of a cloudy grey mixed in as well. His tail is semi bushy and is a blueish grey as well. He has a muscular structure that can be seen but it isn't to extreme.

Markings: His tail has black stripes on either side. The stripes start out thick at the base of the tail and flow down the sides into a point at the end of the tail. His feet have similar markings. There is a black stripe on either side that start out at a point towards the front of the foot, but get thicker and end up wrapping around the heel making it pure black. His torso has a black stripe on both sides that starts at the joint of the shoulders, and curve inwards slightly and end in a sharp tip at near the hips.

Eye Color: Blueish grey with hints of green and white mixed in.

Behavior and Personality: Grunnolf is a very calm and respectable wolf (that is until you really get to know him). When in public Grunnolf tries to hold up to the Virtues of duty, honor, and integrity which where taught to him when he was a pup. He tries to keep to himself, but when time permits he helps those who need it and does what needs to be done. However, when he is in his own house with no one around and/or around friends he completly changes. He goes from calm to hyper for when he is with friends or alone there is always music playing and people dancing (he loves to Rave Dance). He becomes very playfull and friendly when he is happy. When he is at parties he is always eager to make new friends. Odds are if you see him alone in public or at a party he will have energy drinks with him ( he is so obsessed with them). But no matter the energy level try to become friends with him he won't hurt!

Skills: Can rave well and is great at building things.

Weaknessess/Fears: his weakness is hot temperatures ( temperatures consisting 80 degree's and above). He is fearfull of Small areas, narrow corridors, and corners due to the fact he was always cornered or blocked in small areas. He also is afraid of being left alone because he was abandoned by his parents and he likes to have people to talk to.

Likes: He absolutely loves rave music, rave dancing, lazers, loud music, and glowsticks, Friends, and he loves his mate even though he rarely talks about his mate.

History: He was found when he was a pup laying in the snow injured. He was then taken in and nourished back to health. In his time of recovery we began to know each other more and notice our similarities in music, dancing styles, hobbies, etc. After many months of being roommates we consider each other like a brother. It turns out that he never really fit in with anyone either. He was always the "lone wolf". No one really cared about him and thought that he was strange. It turns out that he has a sister as well that took care of him for as long as she could. She left him once she heard the sound of people coming closer, for she knew that he would be better off with them and they would be able to help him more.

Clothing/Personal Style: He wears normal shirts and baggyish pants alot. He always wears sweatshirts and hoodies. When he is in the mood for parties he then wears his Phat pants and bright colored shirts. He is also a big fan of glow sticks due to the fact that they glow (go figure). He likes to wear watches and dj style headphones. 

Picture:







Personal quote: Life is not only but a lesson in humility

Theme song:
[video=youtube;Cj8mh9Faw2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj8mh9Faw2U[/video]

Birthdate: 5 days before X-mas

Star sign: Sagittarius

Favorite food: Turkey, veneson, chicken, pork, beef, and duck.

Favorite Drink: Loves energy drinks and soda. (Fanta is his favorite)

Favorite location: Snowwy forests, and icy plains.

Favorite weather: Cold snowwy weather with dark clouds and a gentle snowdrift and a max temperature of 30 degrees

Favorite color: Has two Neon blue and Neon green

Least liked food: Vegetables

Least liked drink: Tea, water, milk, lemonade

Least liked location: Deserts and Beaches

Least liked weather: Hates hot and humid climates

Favorite person: his mate and his family (what is left of his family that is)

Least liked person: None

Friends: has many friends but has also made friends all across the world, stretching as far as india.

Enemies: trolls and idiots

Significant other: Private

Orientation: Straight


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice! I like!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the hatred of heat attribute...finally a worthy character trait other than the countless "Hates rude ppl"

Very nice work, Grey. I look forward to seeing more of this guy!!


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you Buterfly ^.^


----------



## Saiko (Nov 13, 2012)

Greymouse said:


> Orientation: Straight


Furry will change that. :V

I like the foot markings btw. c:
They sound simple, but unique. ^.^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 13, 2012)

Obviously gay


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 13, 2012)

well im not ... i actually have a girlfriend at the moment


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 13, 2012)

Pretty cool. I tend to like saggitaria and raving is a very marketable skill.  

So your 'sona is a 'friend' of yours? That's an interesting angle. Is that something other furries do with their fursonas because I kind of like that.


----------



## Magick (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice ^^


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 19, 2012)

Grunnolf said:


> Skills: Can rave really well =P.



How exactly does one rave well? I never knew you could be _bad_ at raving.



> Least liked drink: Tea



You are now my sworn enemy.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 20, 2012)

It's just a matter of the looks like one of the main rave dances is the Melbourne shuffle. it was created in at an underground australian rave party. But it is designed to make you look like you glide across the floor. However if not done right it looks like you just trip over yourself. it basically comes down to if you appear gliding or not


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 27, 2012)

I revised my fursona into greater detail


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 27, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Grunnolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Updated now with a picture


----------



## Symlus (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats. I made one a loooong time ago. I then said "This thing sucks" and deleted it. It was an endless abyss of stereotypes, which at the moment I thought was cool. I burned the character.


----------



## Grunnolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Yea i was gunna delete it after some of the above comments but i was like fuck it and just decided to keep it i mean i already deal with that shit in highschool. Over the internet it's like meh =/ but i'm kinda pleased in myself on how it is atm.


----------



## Symlus (Jan 14, 2013)

Might I suggest something, friend?

Periods. And commas.


----------



## Grunnolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Hehe alright i can go through and go grammar/punctuation nazi on it.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jan 14, 2013)

He seems like a nice guy to hang with. I'd love to go Bboy at a rave.


----------

